# peer reviewed papers and decent literature



## MattC91 (Nov 16, 2012)

what are some good information resources for herpetology?

Obviously there are a million hobby books out there like 'before you buy a beardie' or whatever, then there are the textbooks that are a lot more helpful but often very expensive (I managed to spend 85 quid on two books!)

Im not too sure where you would find peer reviewed scientific papers?

is there anywhere online with decent things to read?

obviously Im mainly interested in the stuff I own but also herpetology in general

thanks


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Although not acadamic in the true sense of the word if you are after peer reviewed acadamic papers. But Herpnation that has just started to be sold in the UK is peer reviewed, written by true herptologists and offers a great insight into current findings both practical and academic. Dr Wolfgang Wuster posts a lot of his findings in there. 

if you are after a good place to start that isnt going to cost the earth that's where i would start. I believe it available though all good reptile shops, though the herpnation facebook account or any any of the UK shows

I've started reading it very recently and highly recomed it. 

Jay


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I get most of mine from Wikiherps or Venomland :no1:


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

A search for relevant PDF files is usually productive. Not all are available to the general public but there are still plenty of papers that can be accessed fully. If you are studying at a University you should also have access to various sites that allow study of a wider range of literature (eg jstor).

I link open papers on my site, specifically papers on my interest - _Thamnophis_ and herpetological sites that publish papers and articles on papers - http://thamnophis-alba.webs.com/apps/links/


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Why not join the B.H.S.The Herpetological Journal is very scientific?


----------



## adder09 (Feb 19, 2009)

Simple - find your area of interest and search the academic databases for the relevant paper/s.
This includes the likes of Zoological Record and the like.
Then try to find the paper on the web.
This is usually fairly easily as most are posted online.
If they are not on the web, contact the author direct and most will send the paper to you either electronically or by post.
Option B, is to go to a uni or the like and source them through a pay wall, or in the end you may have to buy a small percentage.
BTW I wouldn't place too much reliance on writings of Wuster, as he's been known to get things horribly wrong a few too many times, but in fairness to him, he's not alone.
All the best


----------

